
Show HN: Webassembly.sh – WebAssembly WASI Terminal on your Browser - syrusakbary
https://webassembly.sh/?run-command=echo%20Hi%20Hacker%20News!
======
syrusakbary
Hi HN!

I’m Syrus, from Wasmer. We’ve been working non-stop to make WebAssembly WASI
modules usable in the Browser, and I’m super excited to share today the
progress.

You can learn more of how the WebAssembly shell works here:
[https://medium.com/wasmer/webassembly-
sh-408b010c14db](https://medium.com/wasmer/webassembly-sh-408b010c14db)

Looking forward hearing your feedback!

------
starblue123
I have been diving into webassembly, via rust. This really enhances the
tooling.

What would be a good place to learn more? I have been looking for good
production examples of webassembly. Apologies for the out of bound question!

This is awesome :).

